# Initial consultation



## davies60 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi all, sorry if this has been asked before but my wife and I have just booked our initial consultation (for a scan and talk with doctor) can anyone advise what to expect please? Also they are sending paperwork out to us in the post anyone know what this is please?
Thank you!! I was so nervous making the call I told them I said yes, my wife needed to do a semen analysis!!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Davies60, oh dear!!! Lol!   Please don't worry! At our first apt we saw the fertility nurse who explained how IUI worked, took some bloods to check for CMV and then did a quick painless internal scan to check my ovaries. We were there about half an hour /45mins I think! The paperwork is a bunch of forms you both sign to say you agree to everything and you've been told of the risks (infection etc)  We had a separate counselling apt with a counsellor who asked what would happen if it doesn't work (it's kind of heading that way for us I think unfortunately!) and if it did work what would we tell our child about how they were conceived! (Being two women Honestly we said!)   It's really fine so don't be nervous! Good luck!!


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Ours was very similar to Asks.

We met with consultant. He talked through lots of things and we filled in plenty of forms. I then had an internal scan to check follicles. Then I had an AMH blood test, the rest I got from my GP.

We had counsellor appt separate. 

It seems so long ago now but really it's just coming up to two years.


----------

